# New Chaos possessed marine sketch



## KithraeKommando (May 2, 2012)

All it took was the combination of a Monster Energy Drink, extreme case of boredom, and like 10 minutes. Tell me what u think ! 
Thanks 
-Qamber Ali (Kithrae Kommando)


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome! Give it a 10-minute sharpie job for colour and send it in to GW for the new CSM 'dex. Pretty good for just 10 minutes, especially like the heads and the tentacles coming off his backpack, makes me want to have a stab at drawing marines again >.<


----------

